# Coco Sunset Vacation Club



## eal

II has a new resort listed for Guanacaste Costa Rica - Coco Sunset (COX).  Does anyone know anything about it?


----------



## GrayFal

eal said:


> II has a new resort listed for Guanacaste Costa Rica - Coco Sunset (COX).  Does anyone know anything about it?


 am curious, too - trying to see if it is on the beach?

From II
Just 20 minutes away from Guanacaste International Airport, Coco Sunset Vacation Club is a beautiful Mediterranean-style resort located on the Gulf of Papagayo. The stunning surroundings are an invitation to enjoy the beach and numerous activities for the entire family, as well as gorgeous views of the ocean, incredible sunsets, and interesting wildlife. Resort amenities include three swimming pools and a whirlpool. Units have private balconies and verandas.

NEW MEMBER RESORT 

Contact Information
Playa del Coco
Guanacaste 
Costa Rica 
2670-0357 2670-0394 
www.playasdelaspalmas.com 

On-Site
· Air Conditioning (In Units) · Bar/Cocktail Lounge · Cooking Facilities (In Units) · DVD or VCR (In Units) · Day Spa · Entertainment, Live · Grocery/Convenience Store · Laundry Facilities · Pets Allowed · Restaurant · Swimming Pool, Outdoors · Television (In Units) 

*Nearby
· Beach *· Bicycle Trails · Boat Marina/Launching · Car Rentals · Casino Gambling · Clubhouse · Exercise Room, Equipped · Fishing · Horseback Riding · Sailing/Rentals · Scuba Diving · Waterskiing


----------



## Porter321

Thanks for you information i newly join and your post help me.


----------



## tommy96

any one here knows how to get its membership and what its membership fees


----------



## simco25

*cocosunsetvacationclub*

I am curious too about cocosunsetvacation club. I ask on the Redweek forum, to timeshare owners, and I did not get any answer.  I ask if they have any title, what they own there, because we have a good knowledge of the area, in playas del coco, and many owners there,  are residential property owner, and they were never advised that somebody change their residential condo into a timeshare, fractional ownership, vacation ownership, hotel, whatever they are selling..if anybody have any answer..we would apreciate more details ,,thanks


----------



## huskerfan

We have been getting a hard sell by phone from a person who works with this company...offering us 6 day, 5 night, non-inclusive vacation for $499.  The 3 non-beach condo complexes are:  Green Turtle, Jade Beach and Morpho.
Sales person says beach access is only 200 meters away and that the condos are 2 bedroom villas.  Beach is swimmable and you fly into Liberia City and get shuttle to get there.  My impression is that the these developments are 2nd home type resort.  Shopping, pools, restaurants, recreation right there on site.  We have 18 months to use this without blackout dates and can have flexible check-in/out.  Sales rep says properties are 5 +/- years old.

Two websites:  www.cocosunsetvc.com (shows villa layout, kitchen, beds, but no ocean view for the 3 we were offered)

www.luxurydays4less.com (this one is not very informative)

Has anyone visited any of these and what were your +/-'s??

if you want to email me privately do so at snyderab@prodigy.net


thanks,
Adrian


----------



## DebBrown

I was curious and just read the long thread on TripAdvisor.  This place sounds like a nightmare!

http://www.tripadvisor.com/ShowTopic-g291982-i813-k2956897-Coco_Sunset_Vacation_Club-Costa_Rica.html

Deb


----------

